# Will it benefit him?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus never had the chance to go to puppy class. I trained him everything at home he needs to know (sit, down, stay, leave it, come, ect.), but I'm thinking it would be good socialization. He would be with dogs of all sizes six months and older for a 6 week training class. He would relearn everything, except get introduced to other dogs and people, so I'm thinking it might be good to enroll him. What do you think? Would it benefit him? 

(There will be no play time so I don't have to worry about him getting trampled by the bigger dogs)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Classes are always a benefit. Even though he already knows stuff at home, it will teach him to do these things in other enviornments.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it would be an excellent idea - he will enjoy being around other dogs, and it is always useful to proof training in a more distracting environment.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

classes are always good


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with the consensus. It is a great way to socialise your puppy. If your puppy already knows the basic commands the class will be a great way to get him to obey you when there are numerous distractions.
Even the most obedient dogs sometimes forget to obey when they see or hear something else they want to do.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Great idea! At the very least, he'll get socialization opportunities and can solidify the reliability of the training you've already done with him.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont think MIchelles classes will have playtime or socialization time.....I know playtime was really discouraged at all of my classes. We got together before or after class in tiny groups to socialize. But Gino has been to 2 classes so far and I like it because he can hear my commands even when there are a dozen or more dogs in close proximity. It really solidifies his commands. I think Atticus needs to prove to you how brilliant he is.


----------

